# Calci-Worm Substrate?



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

So my calci-worms arrived in about 2-3cm of dirt, this is cool, they like it, however I'm a little worried about the amount of dirt my beardy is eating as it has been sticking to them as I pick them out into his food dish.
Is this ok or is there a way I don't know of to remove the dirt easily? Shaking doesnt work well as I end up flinging calciworms all over the place! :bash:


----------



## BristolAvon (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is what I do...

Go to a shop with a kitchenware department and buy a cheese grater. You'll need it to be a fine grater. Ideally, it'll be one with a rim around the edge. Pour some Calciworms (plus substrate) on top and shake back and forth. The worms stay on top and 95% of the substrate falls through. I still have to pick out some bits myself, but this method saves me a lot of time. 

Btw (I'm not going to name names here), I have found small sharp stokes in my calciworm substrate before so it's Definately worth removing as much as possible.


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

BristolAvon said:


> Here is what I do...
> 
> Go to a shop with a kitchenware department and buy a cheese grater. You'll need it to be a fine grater. Ideally, it'll be one with a rim around the edge. Pour some Calciworms (plus substrate) on top and shake back and forth. The worms stay on top and 95% of the substrate falls through. I still have to pick out some bits myself, but this method saves me a lot of time.
> 
> Btw (I'm not going to name names here), I have found small sharp stokes in my calciworm substrate before so it's Definately worth removing as much as possible.


Ah brilliant! Genius! I'll go pick one up tomorrow. Thankyou! I've been removing as much as I can but clumps of dirt still stick to the worms :whip:


----------



## Ventrata Idris (Dec 11, 2011)

I usually pick my calciworms out using tweezers then wash them under the tap to get rid of most of the dirt. Then drop them on kitchen paper, that seems to get rid of even more as it sticks to the paper.


----------

